
2 Years Later: The First Instagram Photo - cleverjake
http://blog.instagram.com/post/27359237977/2-years-later-the-first-instagram-photo
======
eLobato
Why is this on HN? Are we reddit now or something like that? I don't know if
it's only me or during the last year the amount of good technical articles on
HN is decreasing month by month, whereas Techcrunch articles on startup
investments, vim/sublime/whatever editor tutorials, hiring people, gadget
reviews are getting upvoted to the heavens. Out of 30 articles on the
frontpage 4 are technical and only 2 are really deep.

Sorry for the venting but I have the hope I'm not the only one missing old
technical HN instead of what it's becoming now.

------
rubyrescue
i doubt that's really the first photo. I recently built <http://whisper.sh> \-
it's an anonymous social network built around photos, like PostSecret (before
they shut it down). We have hundreds and hundreds of "first photos". We erased
the 'production' server dozens of times before apple accepted. It's the nature
of testing a photo app. But i guess you have to just pick one and make it the
'first'.

